# 10mm vs 40?



## xxwickedsinxx

Recently while browsing the local gun shop noticed a Glock 10mm under the glass counter. The shop keeper was too busy talking with his girlfriend to answer any questions about the gun so I'm turning to all the "at home" experts out there. I've always loved the 40 caliber handgun, and want to know how the two guns compare. I do ALOT of target shooting, so ammo cost is a factor. I only use my handgun for home protection/target shooting so hunting isn't a factor. I welcome all opinions on this matter and would apprieciate your advice.


----------



## kf4hax

Hi.
While I have never shot a 10mm, I have been doing some of my own research. I am also considering purchasing a 10mm Glock. What I have been told is that it is more powerful than the .40, and the velocity is greater than .40 and .45. I also was told that the kick was a good bit worse with a 10mm than the .40. 
Wish I knew more so I could share more. 
Good luck.


----------



## Bore.224

I also would like one of these pistols but hear are the reasons I dont own one. Ammo is rare and expensive as compared to say a 9mm or 40 s&w. I also saw one for sale at a local gun shop they wanted $750.00 for it,and another glock in 40 s&w right next to it was going for about $150 less!!
Its a powerful gun between a .357 and .41 mag per say. If I was a reloader I would get it otherwise a 9mm, 40s&w or .45 ACP will work just as good.


----------



## ProtectionAgainstElements

I would be comparing the 10mm to a .45 they are more relative. As far as target shooting stick with the .40 shells are more common. As far as protection get 10mm bigger gun=bigger damage


----------



## Gunny

The 10mm is a fine cartridge. It is powerful, yet not overpowering. I would compare it to a 357 or 41 as Bore.224 said. But for your application I would stick with the 40. Ammo is less expensive and the 40 is plenty accurate. Also the 40 for protection against two legged preditors is more than enough. The only thing I use my 10mm for is ATVing or hikeing in the wilderness, and as a secondary when hunting.

Good luck,
Gunny


----------



## sharpshooter_boss

> As far as protection get 10mm bigger gun=bigger damage
> 
> 
> 
> As much as we all would like to believe, that isn't always the case. A lot of this has to do with the bullet selected and the powder charge, as well as barrel length and any other number of factors. The key is to keep all of the bullet's energy in the target. This mean "controlled expansion". Typically, a hollowpoint is going to transfer much more of it's potential energy into a target mass than an FMJ. Common sense.
> When the 10mm came out, it didn't really catch on with that many people outside of the competitive shooting world. And when the 40 S&W came out, it pretty much pushed the 10mm aside. No, comparing a .45 auto and a 10mm is not relative, because the 10mm is a .40 cal bullet.
> If you are going to purchase something that is generally going to be used as a house gun, I would pick something that is going to perform without any hickups, has a wide availability of parts, and has a wide selection of quality ammunition. Personally, for me, that would mean a 1911 in .45 auto without the barreled feed ramp. But I also owned a Springfield XD in 9mm and it performed flawlessly. Basically, stick to something that is easily fixed, available, and that you can shoot well. If you can't hit your target because of "awsome recoil", then your gun is not going to be worth a whole lot to you.
Click to expand...


----------



## toolbox

I own Glock Model 29 10mm, Model 30 .45 cal. and Model 23 .40 cal. Personally, I enjoy shooting the .45 more than the 10mm, mainly because of the much harder recoil of the 10mm. The .40 cal shoots well, but I still prefer the .45 cal.

After shooting 200 10mm rounds via the Glock 29, your hands and wrists will feel the workout.

The Model 30 .45 cal is more forgiving (physically on wrists and hands).

Glock 29...









Glock 30...









Glock 23...


----------

